# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Доставка еды Yest.by

## Marketing.yestby

Представьте, что Вы не успели позавтракать, потом замотались на работе. И так хочется бонусом для себя купить на обед что-то вкусное. Потратить время на выбор еды в магазине? Накупить “с голодухи” всякой всячины? Есть другой вариант! Закажите вкусную и уже проверенную еду в любимом ресторане. Аппетитные свежие завтраки, обеды, перекусы и ужины - результат труда, на который не всегда есть время. Наша команда попробовала решить эту проблему занятых людей и создала новый проект по доставке готовой еды из ресторанов и продуктовых магазинов.Yest.by: доставка готовых блюд и продуктов в любой район Минска за 40-120 минут. Yest.by - платформа-агрегатор, маркетплейс плюс курьерская служба. Зарегистрирован в январе 2021 года. Это наш третий проект, первые - тоже сервисы доставки, мы их успешно раскрутили и развиваем. Наши партнеры - заведения общественного питания: рестораны, кафе. Вместе с ними мы отвечаем за свежесть и качество еды. Цель Yest.by - повысить культуру потребления готовой еды и принести максимум пользы людям, партнерам, членам своей команды. Мы хотим быть не просто одним из “мелких сервисов”, а брендом, который бы первым приходил на ум любителям вкусной готовой пищи. В команде - 50 человек. Доставили - более 100 000 заказов. Как это работает - рестораны, кафе, пиццерии регистрируются на сайте Yest.by платформа добавляет на сайт готовые блюда и продукты этих заведений Люди выбирают нужную еду и делают заказ (в два клика!). Курьеры доставляют его по указанному адресу. Почему это удобно и выгодно Вам: Расстояние не имеет значения. Ваш заказ курьер привезет с любого района в любой район города. Быстрая доставка - от 40 до 120 минут. Автоматизированный колл-центр моментально соединяет Yest.by, курьерскую службу и заведения общепита. Заказ начинает работать. Вы найдете блюдо на свой вкус. Ассортимент ежедневно пополняется - в базу постоянно добавляются новые заведения со своими меню. Стоимость - ниже ресторанных. Вы сэкономите деньги: по сути сервис Yest.by - сток готовой еды по низким ценам. Акции: заказывайте в Yest.by. Здесь кэшбек - до 10% с суммы заказа! Участвуйте в рекламной игре «Выиграй iPhone 12 за заказ на Yest.by».Партнерам предлагаем эксклюзивные условия сотрудничества. Заказывайте блюда в любимых ресторанах и наслаждайтесь любимой едой!

----------

